# Jess Em Rout-R-Fence II



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the honest review.
Looks like a nice system overall.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review… I'm sure it will give a heads up to other members that consider the purchare, whether it be a *go* or *no*...

What I have found when in doubt about hardware sizes, I often buy a range… it saves those repeated trips and if you cost your time, it's a lot cheaper fornthe "redundant" hardware purchasel… furthermore you have a greater selection of miscellaneous hardware for future projects.

Not seeing the upper mechanism… for t-tracks, where possible, you cant go past t-bolts or just a ground down hex-head bolt rather than the bottom out bolt through nut design.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

My Jessem Set up on a very Old DeWalt saw a 7736 with an attached home-built router table. the fence works for saw and router. The saw is rock solid and probably about 30 years old. The guards it came with were junk. I bought the saw used for about $25 from what I can recall. The fence was an add-on with plans and parts from VerySuperCoolTools.com I highly recommend them. The fence now spans the saw and router table.








You can see my initial build of that here, https://www.lumberjocks.com/GaryCN/blog/130451 I later added dedicated router hold downs to avoid having to swat them.


----------

